# Is showing worth it?



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Now, I'm not showing, and have no plans for it at the moment. 

But in the long run, would it be worth it to start thinking about doing it?

I'm hoping that as soon as I move out, I can get a larger tank and buy lots more bettas, but I don' know exactly what goes into showing. 

Do I need to be by a showing location to participate in it? Do I need to breed mine or buy from a Aquabid buyer to make sure I have a perfect betta? Does it take a lot of time to prepare?

Just some random questions I have and was wondering if anyone could help


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You have to live kinda near it. I'm in MD so a show on CT I can ship.  You have to breed your own. It's like taking the credit from the breeder if you don't show your grown up fry. For preparing, you need to ship the fish. Make sure it's in well condition, don't add any IAL or Oak Leaves in the shipping water. The judges need to see the fish clearly.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

oh...that makes sense.
I might breed in the future, but only when I'm 100% capable of doing so. I can't image what types I'd breed, but I hope I'll be able to do it.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would think breeding your own fish and then showing them would give you a special feeling knowing that you helped to create something so beautiful.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So true.
Ahhh is love a perfect betta with Pudges markings....


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Pudge has a butterfly pattern. The colors I'm breeding would either be butterflies or black orchids. You want one? I charge members $5-$10 plus shipping.  They'll be breeding quality and hopefully showing quality.  I'm going to breed a few months after I buy Oscars which would be in a year. ^^"


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Oooo I defintiely would!!! 

By then I'll hopefully be in my own place so I can invest in a larger gallen.

I"m thinking of maybe doing mustard gases in the future, especially blue ones. They're simply gorgeous!

My first though is building a sorority, which I hope to do once I can aquire a 10 gallon tank. That way I could also get some cories <3


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lebron, you'll be breeding in a year? I might be in the market for another one in a year.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> Lebron, you'll be breeding in a year? I might be in the market for another one in a year.


Well, I'm getting the Oscars 2-4 months after we move into a bigger house. Which my parents are going to buy this year. It takes 8 months to build the house so it means that we're moving next year. Sorry if it's confusing, my fault.  There isn't an exact date of when I start breeding so it's probably late 2013 or early 2014. Sorry. Once my parents allow me to get my pair, I'll make a spawn log and I'll guess what the offspring might look like. Yes, you can get a few DQ.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Woohoo! 

I'm also most likely getting betta #3 soon. Buddha is permanately back in his 2 gallon


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Ohhh... What type, CT?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I would but my LPS only sells veil tails-.-


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

._. But Buddha is already a VT.  Oh, well... A 3rd Betta so soon?


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Yea, I know Buddha is a veil tail, but I was hoping for a another different fish xD

And well I'm not getting it as soon as I go back. I'm going to wait a few months before doing that.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, OK.  Did you ask the shop about their shipment? Maybe a few other people bought all the other types. Good luck with college!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Ooooo that is trueeee.
I can definitely ask them about that, especially since I so enjoy going there frequently xD

And thanks 
Good luck in middle school!


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

XD And thanks! I'm afraid there's something wrong with Lebron. </3 I think he has a defective labyrinth or gill. :,( He's always gasping suddenly. I'm getting a test kit today so I'll know the problem. The thing is, he's always active. I'm afraid he doesn't have time left.... I'm not making a thread, I don't think there's much to do.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh no, don't say that!
I'm sure there must be something to do to help! D:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

When I get the test kit, I'll see if ammonia is the problem. If it's not, it's the way he was born. He was supposed to be a cull, I knew I should've went to the Tropical Fish store to get my fish. But I didn't know about that place until I bought Lebron. At least I got to know him, he's a good fish. :')


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

He is a good fish. I have my fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## DiiQue (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh man, sorry to hear about Lebron... Hope he pulls out of it.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It's OK. As long as he's active... I think he's going to be fine, I'm in a bad mood right now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope Lebron is ok.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeah, I think he's better now. He's not gasping as much anymore, I think he was born with a defective labyrinth. :/ Stupid fish farms...


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I hope your next betta is healthy


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

It should be, all the fish I'm getting will be from my LFS.  The water is very clean and no Bettas were dead or sick.


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

It's the same for the LPS by my school.
They get their shipment from Thailand, apparently.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

That's good. I need to ask my LFS where they got theirs. I found a MG CT and a blue butterfly HM there. I didn't get to buy.  <-- Did it tell you this before?
*Sorry for hijacking your thread*
Yes, showing is worth it if you love Bettas very much. <3


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

oh no, you didn't tell me that before D: But that sounds awesome!

And don't worry haha

I really want to start getting more bettassss


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

You can get a ton if you breed. Lol. But it costs more money. :L


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh I know, hence why I'm waiting. :3


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)




----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Just had an interesting dream in which I bought betta #30 o.o

It was a female and I kept saying she would be perfect for my half moon who was ironically named Buddha xD


----------

